# Fyresvatn welche Fische ?



## marcap (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
In den Sommerferien fahre ich nach Norwegen und will dort im Fyresvatn angeln.

Informationen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fyresvatn

Wenn wer weiß oder schätzt welche Fische es dort gibt bitte hier schreiben:l

Bei Google Earth gibts übrigens auch einige Infos und Bilder

Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten

MfG marcap|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*

Hei,hoffe es hilft Dir weiter :



Typiske fiskearter i Fyresvatn er Sik, ørret og røye.

Soll heissen :


Ørret = Forelle

Røye = Seesaibling

Sik    =  http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sik

<li class="rg_li" data-row="1" style="width:209px;height:63px;padding:47px 0 47px 0">



Zu dem letzten Fisch habe ich nur dies in Englisch gefunden


Wünsche viel Spass dort oben .....


Der  STF  |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*



antonio schrieb:


> sik ist maräne.
> 
> antonio




Hei,doch mit der uns in Deutschland bekannten Maräne haben sie ja nicht viel gemeinsam,wenn ich mir die Fangbilder ansehe....

...da iss nix mehr mit Hegene fischen,alter Schwede,die Biester werden ja richtig fett dort oben in Norge....


Der  STF #6


----------



## marcap (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hei,hoffe es hilft Dir weiter :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ui Danke für die Antwort#6

Aber meinste nicht dass es dort auch Hecht gibt?
Nur so geschätzt
Weil am Anfang des norwegischen Satzes steht ''Typiske'' Ich denke mal dass das typische heißt und dann gibts doch dort bestimmt auch Hecht oder? 

MfG marcap#h


----------



## kevin9279 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*

Hi,
Wenns hecht geben soll dann muesste da auch gjedde stehen. Ich koennte mir allerdings bei einem sik bestand das durchaus vorstellen. Ich hab vor ein paar jahren nen gjedde im kautokeinofluss gefangen wo es einen reichen sik bestand gibt. Sik macht spass mit der dry fly zu fangen. Es ist ein ziemlicher nervenkitzel weil man ein wenig warten muss mit dem haken setzen.

Kevin


----------



## marcap (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*

Danke Kevin 

MfG marcap#h


----------



## Tomasz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*

Kennst Du diese Seite? Da steht etwas zum Fischbestand und auch zu den ausgegebenen Angelkarten.
http://www.inatur.no/infopages/05/33/83/24/Fyresdal-Gode-fiskeomraade-god-plass.html
Demnach gab es urspünglich wohl nur Forellen in den Seen. Von Hechten steht auch dort nichts. Wohl aber, dass diese Sik je nach Gewässer bis zu 3 kg schwer werden können|bigeyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## marcap (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fyresvatn welche Fische ?*

Alles gute Antworten danke#6


----------

